# [SOLVED] Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.



## jhab1035 (Dec 27, 2009)

My computer has a problem with windows photo gallery opening up not matter what program I select. It opens up for i-tunes, Microsoft Word, notepad, calculator etc. If there i have been looking for a setting that allows this and have not found anything. Need Help Thanks


----------



## jhab1035 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

If anyone has a reply toi this I would like to know soon. Thanks


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

hello

see if this helps you out. http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6172036.html

good luck


----------



## jhab1035 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

I read through the article and tried several things with settings the defaults. Then I re-startered the computer. It does not seem to matter what I set the defaults on the problem is still there. Thanks for the link to the acticle. I will keep trying, if anyone has a suggestion Please send it.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

try right clicking on a file that you want to open, and choose "open with" it should give you choices to open it with.

If what you want to open it with isn't in the list choose "choose a default program" there you should be able to choose what you want.

there should be a box to check. always open this type of file with this program.(or something like that)

good luck


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

Hi, attached is a reg file to resolve your issue, click the exe.zip file use WinZip to open the file. Double click the EXE.reg file to merge into registry. Reboot to take effect. Happy New Year :normal:


View attachment 62639


----------



## jhab1035 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

Thank You. Thank You. Thank You. the EXE.Zip worked great. 

Thanks to all that replied. Have a happy new year.


----------



## geraldlee11 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Windows Photo Gallery opens all my programs.*

omg the zip file worked. thanks so much after 2 hrs of looking on the net got it fixed thank you jenae


----------



## dpee (Mar 8, 2010)

I get an error saying Cannot import, error accessing the registry?

Any Ideas fellers?


----------



## spooky16 (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys are life saversray:


----------



## leya2304 (Apr 3, 2010)

Life SAAAAVEEERR!!love you!!


----------



## patotas (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you!!!!!



edit.

by the way, it worked on XP Pro sp3ray:


----------



## Helvete (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG!!! Thank you jenae! ive been looking for a solution for hours until I found this..

Thank you!!


----------

